# A Test Of My Very Light Tubing (single Band Per Side)



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Today I run a test with a single tube per side of my very light tubing. Here are the results. I had trouble with the shortest tube as it had started slipping in the Saunders cam system. I used .380 steel shot and the temperature was about 80 degrees F. The picture shows how I measured the lengths. My Butter fly draw with this slingshot is about 72 inches and my standard with this slingshot is about 35 inches. - Tex

12 inch band length at full butterfly - 215 FPS
10 1/2 inch band length at full butterfly - 278 FPS (wow, I had to do this one several times to believe it) (about 85 percent stretch)

8 1/2 inch band length at standard draw length - 160
6 3/4 inch Band length at standard draw length -- 180
6 1/4 inch Band length at standard draw length -- 189
5 3/4 inch Band length at standard draw length - 198 (about 85 percent stretch)


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for this Bill.
I did not know that you had different sizes of tubing.


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

Hi Bill, I also didn't know that you supplied tubing other than the very light version. I got some of this from Darrell a while back and shot cans with single tubes cut to a working lenght of 6" This was great for can plinking and if doubled, I think they would have been enough for bunny's etc., but I always fancied a compromise of tube wall thickness. Something that would have supplied the killing power of double tubes and the convenience of singles. Is that possible ?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

So what would be best for a 6 year old's sling??

Cheers,

Sofreto


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good detailed data on your bands!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I think this is his regular tubing, which is very light. I think. Tex?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Right now this tubing is all that I have (1/8 ID by 3/16 OD). I recommend single tube per side for 1/4 and 5/16 size shot and 2 tubes per side for 3/8 and 7/16 size shot. This tubing stretchs a very long way because it is dipped. I am in the process of testing a heavier pull dipped tube to see if it will meet my standards. -- Tex.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Today I spotted this can that had been hanging around the yard. I rigged up some of my new Tex-shooter tubes and a birch plywood shooter that is my version of a Bill Hays Arrowshot. The setup is 7 1/2 inches(will shorten tomorrow) I pull 35 inches. The can speaks for the wallop that they pack. The draw weight is very light, too.
The tubes take the string tie quite nicely, too
I will be ordering more in a couple of weeks. \


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

LVO said:


> Today I spotted this can that had been hanging around the yard. I rigged up some of my new Tex-shooter tubes and a birch plywood shooter that is my version of a Bill Hays Arrowshot. The setup is 7 1/2 inches(will shorten tomorrow) I pull 35 inches. The can speaks for the wallop that they pack. The draw weight is very light, too.
> The tubes take the string tie quite nicely, too
> I will be ordering more in a couple of weeks. \
> View attachment 21802


Great results and shooting... what size and kind of ammo were you using?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

was using 3/8 steel at 40 ft.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Today I run a test with a single tube per side of my very light tubing. Here are the results. I had trouble with the shortest tube as it had started slipping in the Saunders cam system. - Tex


Tex, Any suggestions on how to prevent this from happening ? I would really like to shoot this new tubing in my Saunders but with my short draw I need to use short tubes. Thanks


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It might not slip in yours! My Saunders Falcon is pretty old and has shot a lot of different size bands. I don't really recommend it but I do have a customer that puts a little silicon rubber in the end of the so it cannot slip. I think that this might damage the cam lock in time and if it broke the rubber plug would add weight to the bands, and slap you harder. -- Tex


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Tex, what happened with the heavier tubing that was mentioned in this thread?
Anything?
Thanks, Jake


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Hey Tex, As of late the working lenth of the small diameter tube is 5.5 inch and there is no trouble sending either a 5/8 marble or a 3/8 steel where it needs to go. The blast off speed of this small tube depends much on how quickly it is released. If held for a few seconds in my opinion up to a third of the power is lost but if the release is not delayed the power is more impressive. I favor the small diameter tube you have made available. *


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

dgui said:


> *Hey Tex, As of late the working lenth of the small diameter tube is 5.5 inch and there is no trouble sending either a 5/8 marble or a 3/8 steel where it needs to go. The blast off speed of this small tube depends much on how quickly it is released. If held for a few seconds in my opinion up to a third of the power is lost but if the release is not delayed the power is more impressive. I favor the small diameter tube you have made available. *


Darrell, 
I have thought the same about holding the draw vs quick release. when you have time, I would appreciate it if you could use Chrony to show the effect of holding for a few seconds (3-5) vs a draw and shoot... approx 1 second. 
I appreciate it!!
Larry


----------

